# Iverson scores two points in Turkish league debut



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ANKARA, Turkey (AP) -- Allen Iverson scored two points in his Turkish league debut for Besiktas Cola Turka in a 74-67 defeat to defending champion Fenerbahce Ulker on Sunday.
> 
> Iverson missed three shots in the first quarter and was taken off with less than a minute left. He returned at the beginning of the second half, but did not score until late in the third. He then returned to the bench for the rest of the game.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/11/21/iverson-debut.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2

Sad.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I saw chris webber on NBATV trying to suck him up like the team wasn't using him right or some ****.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

His skill set isn't all that well suited to the FIBA game...And he has not been that good a player for awhile. Of course if you believe what you read he might have turned into a drunk as well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He's done.

It's sad that he's decided to go out as a caricature.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## syxx (Nov 20, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


>



He's just really chucking shots in that video. Really is a shame.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/13/sports/basketball/13sportsbriefs-iverson.html?src=twrhp



> The former N.B.A. star Allen Iverson plans to have a lesion removed from his right leg in the United States and rejoin his Turkish team in time for the playoffs. Gary Moore, Iverson’s longtime manager, said Iverson told him he had no plans to retire because of the painful condition. Moore said Iverson had a lesion pressing against the bones of his leg that required surgery.
> Iverson agreed to a $4 million, two-year deal with Besiktas after no N.B.A. team offered him a contract. He last played on Saturday, Moore said.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


>


1.58 - who the **** is Kevin Stuckey?


----------

